# Manual FreeBSD binary upgrade from cd distribution (no freebsd-update).



## dareni (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

Is this procedure complete for a manual binary upgrade from cdrom?

Thanks,

Daren.

Assume no ports installed and /cdrom contains the new distribution.

1. Backup /etc of the target installation.
2. Boot from the distribution cdrom and run the shell.
3. Mount the filesystems of the target installation under /mnt.
4. Set DESTDIR to /mnt.
5. In /cdrom/x.x-RELEASE run *install.sh* for base, kernels, manpages.
6. Use the /cdrom/x.x-RELEASE/ base.mtree kernels.mtree manpages.mtree to
   locate obsolete files and remove.
7. Merge the old etc with the new etc.
8. Reboot.


----------



## izotov (Mar 31, 2011)

This seem to work. But if base, kernels, and man distributions are installed only and you have the GENERIC kernel only. This basically means that everything that is customized on your system is in /etc. Otherwise backup everything on /home.

You did say nothing about your partitions but if you use separate partitions for /, /usr, /var (default) then you need to mount them properly under /mnt (/ -> /mnt, /usr -> /mnt/usr, /var -> /mnt/var).


----------



## gkontos (Mar 31, 2011)

@dareni,

have a look at the UPGRADE section in the release notes of 8.2-Release.


> An older form of binary upgrade is supported through the
> Upgrade option from the main sysinstall(8) menu on CDROM
> distribution media. This type of binary upgrade may be
> useful on non-i386, non-amd64 machines or on systems with
> no Internet connectivity.


----------



## dareni (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Yes the installation is stock. I noticed the sysinstall binary upgrade option does not seem to remove obsolete files. Before installing base run: 
	
	



```
chflag -R noschg /mnt
```
If /etc/master.passwd is changed on the merge run:

```
pwd_mkdb /etc/master.passwd
```


----------

